# 46G Paludarium Construction Photo Journal



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

As I said in other topics, this is the construction photo jornal of my palu. I won't be explaining how it was done, as you can see that info in many other topics here in the forum.


I Had to remove the foam background of the tank because it don't have a frontal door, so that way it was easier to work with.

PVC tubes to make a little "river"








The wooden waterfall








All pieces together.









The problem was that outside the tank the pieces shrank and when I siliconed them to the tank again I had to fill in lots of places with the foam.


































All pieces together inside the tank










The Cover, reworked and with the fans and light sockets

























I attached a thermostat to the fans so when the temperature get's too high it will switch on.


More in the next post.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: 46G Paludarium Construction Photo Jornal*

The waterfall working









No plants









Some plants









Lots of plants!


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: 46G Paludarium Construction Photo Jornal*

Some details(sorry for the bad pics, it was all taken with my cell)

























Ultrasonic Humidifier on

























Trying to show the water... Bad, bad pic









And finally the inhabitants... Seems happy per now.















There are more bromeliads to come, and fishs... and frogs.


----------



## tradaroo (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, Really nice, How did you get the dirt tto stick to the foam wall ?


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

tradaroo said:


> Wow, Really nice, How did you get the dirt tto stick to the foam wall ?


Thanks. I used black silicone... But I'm afraid that some of the bigger pieces of "dirt" will fall with the time.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice work~!

I love the layout very much, this is totally different from most of the paladuriums that are around.. 
How are you fogging? 

What do you plan to put in here with so little actual terrestial area?


Todd


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful Paludarium. Keep up the good work. What kind of frogs do you plan on going with?


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

This looks amazing!
What type of fish/frogs are you planning on keeping in there?

Good luck.


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

wow thats one of the nicer paludariums ive seen!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Looks real good. Idea---some big smooth stones on the water area and you may enjoy frogs hopping from rock to rock...


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Very nice work~!
> 
> I love the layout very much, this is totally different from most of the paladuriums that are around..
> How are you fogging?
> ...


Thanks... I used a ultrasonic humidifier, plug a tube in it and them a Tee connection and the 2 tubes in the paludarium top.

I'm planning on 2~3 galactonotus, probably 3.



oddball said:


> wow thats one of the nicer paludariums ive seen!


Thanks! I'm very glad to hear that... Hehe.



earthfrog said:


> Looks real good. Idea---some big smooth stones on the water area and you may enjoy frogs hopping from rock to rock...


I already thought about that, it would be really cool... But I'm still looking for the right rocks. =|


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very cool. I didnt see that part in your construction journal.

I dont think galacts would be a good idea.. I dont believe there is near enough land mass for them.



Todd


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Very cool. I didnt see that part in your construction journal.
> 
> I dont think galacts would be a good idea.. I dont believe there is near enough land mass for them.
> 
> ...


But I didn't made a construction journal.. Just a bunch of topics with some questions.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Vinicam said:


> I already thought about that, it would be really cool... But I'm still looking for the right rocks. =|


IDEA: Use some habacrete or similar concrete compound for use in a vivarium. Pour it into disposable 16 oz. water bottles with the tops cut off. Cut away the bottle after it cures. Use it as a pillar for the rocks---silicone pieces of slate or rounded river stones onto it to make it just above water level. 

Pardon the crude illustration---maybe this will help show what I mean.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, I made a video of my paludarium yesterday... Here is how it looks like now after a month planted.


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a stunning tank! I'm really impressed and inspired by this build, the wife would like us to get a pala and everytime she tells me what she would like it seems very similar to this  keep updates coming love your work


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank's Cam!


How can I edit the topic tittle? And what I did wrong with the youtube post? 


Later I gonna post some pics, just need some time.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Thats awesome! I'm doing a paludarium next so this helps tons! Please tell me what kind of moss that is on the stick in the water? Its hard to tell in the photo.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

It's Riccia Fluitans.


----------



## jacc1234 (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like it. Im on the beginning of setting up a 38G Paludarium myself. So no issues using GS underwater? 

Your pictures are very good inspiration for what I would like to do!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

The vid's so nice I had to watch it twice.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Arpeggio said:


> The vid's so nice I had to watch it twice.


Haha.. Thank's. I need to post some more pics, but I'm without time to resize them.


----------



## DendroBR (Feb 12, 2011)

Marvelous!
And when the dendros arrive?
Beto (Orkut)
Sucess


----------

